# Humane way to euthanize betta? :(



## Virto

Clove oil mixed with some vodka works quickly - the oil sedates the fish and the alcohol does them in. You can buy it at almost any health-food store, GNC or similar.

A blow to the head or severing the spine is generally instant but not for the weak-willed. Some use the freezer, but this is a slow and painful process and best only used as a last resort.

The garbage disposal is also popular. What ever you do, do not flush a fish that is alive.


----------



## Bropez

freezer


----------



## sapphoqueen

zip plastic bag.... freezer..... it will feel nothing. and is a fast way to do it 
...  sorry to hear that about your fish


----------



## Clemsons2k

The freezer method is not the most humane way... I doubt having your cells slowly crystalize is painless.

Put him in a clove oil and water mixture. Then slowly increase the concentration of clove oil until he passes. Best way to do it.


----------



## dzega

whoever says freezer is painless should try it forthemselves. freezing to death is not fun


----------



## PlantedTankRookie

dzega said:


> whoever says freezer is painless should try it forthemselves. freezing to death is not fun


It seems to me that there would be a difference between freezing warm blooded or cold blooded beings.
Frogs pretty much freeze every winter. However, I can't seem to get a straight answer from them regarding the level of pain involved.


----------



## sapphoqueen

so we will rub it with votca... ad spices.... hit it in a head and say it is not painless? 
i made the freezer option as a quick no mess and stress method several times and after 20 seconds the fish was a solid block and after defreezing dead  if this is barbarian and slow i leave the you to say whatever want


----------



## drewsuf82

So sorry to hear about your fish!!!! I would go with the clove oil.

Please don't freeze him I can't imagine how bad that would feel!


----------



## slavecorps

Honestly, the quickest method would be to put it in a ziplock with a tiny bit of tank water, remove most of the air from the bag, take it outside and lay it on the ground, and hit it in the head with a hammer. It sounds gross and messy, but it's over in a split second, the fish doesn't suffocate or have each cell burst due to ice crystal formation, and there's no alcohol to burn its gills.

Let me make it clear that I am *NOT* some hammer wielding weirdo that enjoys smashing fish. A fish should only be euthanized if you are 100% certain that nothing can be done to save its life.

This is just an instant way to accomplish that. Just because a method is less messy or easier for us to look at doesn't make it quicker or more humane.


----------



## thinBear

slavecorps said:


> Honestly, the quickest method would be to put it in a ziplock with a tiny bit of tank water, remove most of the air from the bag, take it outside and lay it on the ground, and hit it in the head with a hammer. It sounds gross and messy, but it's over in a split second, the fish doesn't suffocate or have each cell burst due to ice crystal formation, and there's no alcohol to burn its gills.
> 
> Let me make it clear that I am *NOT* some hammer wielding weirdo that enjoys smashing fish. A fish should only be euthanized if you are 100% certain that nothing can be done to save its life.
> 
> This is just an instant way to accomplish that. Just because a method is less messy or easier for us to look at doesn't make it quicker or more humane.


if no need to preserved the body ie. owner's feeling
kitchen sink grinder, 0 (visible) messiness...


----------



## JustJen

I don't use the freezer method as such, but a variation on it. I fill a bowl with water and ice and pop it in the freezer for a few minutes - just long enough to form a light (but easily breakable) film of ice over the top. Then I drop the fish into the bowl. It's over in a matter of a couple of seconds.


----------



## ADJAquariums

Hard whack to the back of the head is probably the best way to do it and get it done with fast, if you can deal with doing it


----------



## Imi Statue

slavecorps said:


> Let me make it clear that I am *NOT* some hammer wielding weirdo that enjoys smashing fish.


aaaaah, you just took all the fun out of it...:icon_bigg


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

dzega said:


> whoever says freezer is painless should try it forthemselves. freezing to death is not fun


That's under the assumption that humans and fish have the same capacity of feeling and perception--which is utterly false.


----------



## NYREPS

Flush it!!!!


----------



## slavecorps

Imi Statue said:


> aaaaah, you just took all the fun out of it...:icon_bigg


I just don't want people here to think this is how I keep my LFS in business or that it's fun for me.


----------



## Oceangirl

I use the freezer method but not like that!! You keep him at 80 degrees right? 
First get a bowl of water and place ice cubes in it, then place bowl in the freezer. Wait till a thin ice sheet forms, break the ice sheet up till there is just cold water with some chunks. Then quickly drop fish in the bowl, he will die instantly. The water in the tank is 80 degrees, the water in the bowl much colder. I place the bowl in the freezer for a while, then dispose of the body with rites. Or I have dispatched a fish using pure Vodka once. The cold water seems kinder though.


----------



## Sake

> Or I have dispatched a fish using pure Vodka once. The cold water seems kinder though.


I tend to double down on things, I use the same method vodka, but I also leave it in the freezer overnight. Freezing cold vodka, if the temp change doesn't shock it to death the vodka will get it. Also it's a bit colder than the water way, vodka doesn't freeze, so you don't have to worry bout ice.


----------



## Drowki

Freezer!


----------



## Drowki

NYREPS said:


> Flush it!!!!


This is not a humane way, nor a good one. If you have sewer, think of the damage that fish can cause if it gets into the water way.

Not only are you basically drowning a fish to death and its slow and cruel. But you are also risking at putting tropical fish diseases and etc that normally doesnt occur in real life into your very own waters. 

Freezer, and straight to the compost pile.


----------



## brittie1

Thanks for all of the suggestions!

I was about to go look for some clove oil, but the husband got home a little early and offered to take care of it. He did a firm swift chop and took him out to the yard. Thankfully before our daughter saw him. 

RIP Bruiser. You were a cool and entertaining betta.


----------



## Clemsons2k

brittie1 said:


> Thanks for all of the suggestions!
> 
> I was about to go look for some clove oil, but the husband got home a little early and offered to take care of it. He did a firm swift chop and took him out to the yard. Thankfully before our daughter saw him.
> 
> RIP Bruiser. You were a cool and entertaining betta.


While unpleasant, thats honestly the quickest way to do it. RIP little guy.



ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> That's under the assumption that humans and fish have the same capacity of feeling and perception--which is utterly false.


Fish can feel discomfort, no? Obviously they do since they flash when they have external parasites or disease. Nobody is claiming they have the same neural perception that we do, but I HIGHLY doubt freezing is a quick death. Just because they aren't moving anymore doesn't mean they're automatically dead. They're in shock...


----------



## JLD

I've done the ice water bath. It's quick.


----------



## water-kitties

Chop chop was the kindest way you could have done it if you're fast. RIP Bruiser!:icon_cry:

I lost my 5yo. Gold Gourami not too many months ago to old age as well. He passed in the night after similar issues.


----------



## @[email protected]

pin swivel.
put him on a tray, in the sink, whatever. hold him down with one hand, leave his head exposed. then with a pin, needle, or thin sharp knife, stab the brain (right behind the eye). its essentially the same as a bullet to the head - instant. 
then throw in the trash (ecologically better than flushing).


----------



## acitydweller

+1 or knife on a chopping block is a swift method.


----------



## dtejeda.arias

RIP bruiser


----------



## tiggity

Sorry for your loss.

I too had to euthanize one of my fish, the fastest way I did it was cover the fish up and slammed a brick on it (mostly aiming for the head). It may sound harsh but it was quick


----------



## Proud_Mum_2012

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> That's under the assumption that humans and fish have the same capacity of feeling and perception--which is utterly false.


 
Are you trying to say a fish has no feelings? I would think that would be an utterly false assumption! 

Think of it this way. Fish are little souls too. How would you want to go? Quick and painless without seeing it coming, being placed in an strange and scary place where it's dark and extremely cold, or gently falling off to sleep (oil without the vodka)? What's more horrifying? The answer is really up to you.


----------



## Kehy

Proud_Mum_2012 said:


> Are you trying to say a fish has no feelings? I would think that would be an utterly false assumption!
> 
> Think of it this way. Fish are little souls too. How would you want to go? Quick and painless without seeing it coming, being placed in an strange and scary place where it's dark and extremely cold, or gently falling off to sleep (oil without the vodka)? What's more horrifying? The answer is really up to you.


You might be confusing the ability to feel physical sensations with emotions. I'm not saying your point of view is wrong, just the reasons for justifying it. 

Personally, I don't think fish have emotions anything like human emotions. They have the fight or flight response; to keep them alive, they battle for dominance; to pass along their genes, and they might defend their nests; to give their genes in the form of their young more of a chance to survive.
But can they cry during the Titanic? No.


----------



## Clemsons2k

Kehy said:


> You might be confusing the ability to feel physical sensations with emotions. I'm not saying your point of view is wrong, just the reasons for justifying it.
> 
> Personally, I don't think fish have emotions anything like human emotions. They have the fight or flight response; to keep them alive, they battle for dominance; to pass along their genes, and they might defend their nests; to give their genes in the form of their young more of a chance to survive.
> But can they cry during the Titanic? No.


I agree with this. Its very unlikely they act like Nemo or Dori from the movies, but I find it hard to believe that they can't feel pain or discomfort.


----------



## gSTiTcH

Proud_Mum_2012 said:


> How would you want to go? Quick and painless without seeing it coming, being placed in an strange and scary place where it's dark and extremely cold, or gently falling off to sleep (oil without the vodka)?


I'm pretty well convinced that I'll go out drowning in Vodka. :flick:


----------



## Proud_Mum_2012

gSTiTcH said:


> I'm pretty well convinced that I'll go out drowning in Vodka. :flick:


 LOL cheers!


----------



## ckraft

I've used clove oil with sick goldfish, looked quite peaceful to me.

5 drops per gallon to put them to sleep if you want them to wake up later, 15 drops for permanent sleep.


----------



## James M

Place the fish in a net, wack it against the ground.


----------



## wendyjo

I think they become unconscious once the temp gets low - long before they actually freeze. They are cold blooded, after all, and cannot regulate their own body temperature so it won't take much to render them unconscious.

I use the garbage disposal for most fish - it's quite instantaneous, but I can't bring myself to do that to my bettas, so they get a bit of vodka (actually, it was moonshine last time) and the freezer.


----------



## Kyguylal

Honestly, a blow to the head or just cut the head off. A sharp knife will do it. Too quick to even know what happened


----------



## James M

Yeah the blow with the net works fine, I've done it many times over the years - no need to get into cutting the thing up.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

Clemsons2k said:


> Fish can feel discomfort, no? Obviously they do since they flash when they have external parasites or disease. Nobody is claiming they have the same neural perception that we do, but I HIGHLY doubt freezing is a quick death. Just because they aren't moving anymore doesn't mean they're automatically dead. They're in shock...


Fish are absolutely capable of nociception (danger avoidance), but it is not clear wether they can feel pain. Probably only some species, if at all. And I'm not saying anything about freezing, but refuting that "how would you feel" is a valid statement. Equating animals to people is absurd. 

And on chopping its head off.. That seems just as questionable. No doubt their death would be immediate (however, many times it has been recorded that a severed head and body can stay alive for a bit), take into account yourself. Killing something you love in such a way might be psychologically damaging. If you feel attached to it, then try something less brutal.


----------



## James M

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> And on chopping its head off.. That seems just as questionable.


...and absurd, given the options.
Even the net "slam" as effective and instantaneous as it is, would be too much for many, especially if we're talking about a "pet". My years working in the industry as well as keeping many tanks of my own has made me sort of matter of fact when it comes to euthanizing a fish, but cutting it's head off is overly brutal and totally unnecessary, to use the nicest of the various words that come to mind to describe the above suggestion. :icon_neut


----------



## Zefrik

I run mine over with the car if I have too.


----------



## lullafishi

Kehy said:


> But can they cry during the Titanic?


The ultimate test for emotions for anyone, anything. 

I personally couldn't bring myself to whacking or slicing my first betta when he was dying and beyond recovery. So I went with the clove oil route, though it took forever to track down in stores and ended up being available only in a toothache kit.

If anyone does do clove oil, be sure to research and check the dosing measurements. I think I accidentally added too much too fast, and although it was quick it did not look stress-free. :c


----------



## water hyacinth

slavecorps said:


> Honestly, the quickest method would be to put it in a ziplock with a tiny bit of tank water, remove most of the air from the bag, take it outside and lay it on the ground, and hit it in the head with a hammer. It sounds gross and messy, but it's over in a split second, the fish doesn't suffocate or have each cell burst due to ice crystal formation, and there's no alcohol to burn its gills.
> 
> Let me make it clear that I am *NOT* some hammer wielding weirdo that enjoys smashing fish. A fish should only be euthanized if you are 100% certain that nothing can be done to save its life.
> 
> This is just an instant way to accomplish that. Just because a method is less messy or easier for us to look at doesn't make it quicker or more humane.


i agree with this guy, but instead of a hammer i'd just smack it against a worktop surface hard. It's instant the fish doesn't suffer. I agree freezing doesn't really sound too pleasant i would imagine it's a quick way to die but i can't see it being instant. And i really don't like the alcohol and clove oil idea i know of someone who tried that and it DIDN'T kill the fish just drove him mad.


----------



## bankruptjojo

iv always done clove oil on many fish. it has always worked fine. when you first add the clove oil i see them start to move around a bit like wtf is this. but they quickly fall asleep and then i add the vodka.


----------



## horselover

*dont do dat*

that is absolutely unacceptable, you are NEVER I REPEAT NEVER supposed to use vodka or to freeze your fish it is extremely cruel and painful only use clove oil


----------

